# Motivation... was ist das????



## Fie (26. März 2012)

Okay, ich versuch´s mal:

Wetter doof
Kona doof
Kind doof
Frühling doof
Haushalt doof
Einkaufen doof
Auto doof
Bank doof
Figur doof
Training doof


Motivation ist ein frappierendes Fremdwort.

Soll heißen: ich habe keine Lust zu NIX!!!!

Gibt es wirklich gute Tipps, die einen aus dem tiefesten Keller holen?


----------



## Bea5 (26. März 2012)

nur ein Versuch:

mit ner Freundin / Freund auf ein paar Bier(o.ä) zum Quatschen treffen, ausheulen, besserfühlen, positiver an morgen denken...voila...der morgige Tag sieht schon viiiel besser aus...


so hilfts bei mir 

und Deine Sig ....

LG Bea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _SpongeBob_ (26. März 2012)

Wechseljahre?


----------



## Honigblume (26. März 2012)

Therapie?


----------



## Fie (26. März 2012)

Ich hätte den Thread wohl lassen sollen...


----------



## karmakiller (26. März 2012)

Wetter doof  ? Wo wohnst du denn ?  
Wenn ich _wirklich_ keine Lust habe zum Biken, dann lass ich es auch einfach mal sein - ich weiß, dass die Lust wiederkommt! Im Januar hatte ich so eine Phase, aber da war das Wetter auch nicht gerade hilfreich. Hier im Rheinland ist es momentan aber so schön, dass es eine Schande wäre nicht zu fahren  
Wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich einfach zu *faul* bin, dann motivier ich mich. Bei mir hilft meistens ein neues spannendes Hörbuch auf den Player und dann ab. Ich fahre damit gerne (auch generell mit Musik), weiß aber nicht, ob das was für dich ist. 
Auch neue Strecken können sehr motivieren wie ich finde. Einfach etwas neues als Reizpunkt setzen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay, ich versuch´s mal:
> 
> Wetter doof
> Kona doof
> ...



Als wenn man Frauen überhaupt etwas recht machen könnte.

Abgesehen von unterwürfigen Gebuckel im LO.

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das es millionen Menschen (auch Kinder) auf der Welt gibt, für die Freizeit ein völlig unbekannter Begriff ist? Und du plärrst uns hier die Ohren voll"..._oh Gott, ich bin so unmotiviert, oh Gott was soll ich nur tun_...."

Geh dahin wo deine Freizeit-Accessoires billig produziert werden und teile deine Freizeit mit den Unterprivilegierten. Oder geh einfach raus und genieße dein dein Glück, auf der sonnigen Seite der Straße geboren zu sein.


----------



## karmakiller (26. März 2012)

@FlatterAugust: 
du weiß schon dass die menschliche Psyche nicht so einfach funktioniert ?


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (26. März 2012)

Die von Michael Myers auch nicht...


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2012)

Eins vorweg: eigentlich poste ich nicht im LO, habe nur nicht aufgepaßt. Aber da es nunmal passiert ist:



karmakiller schrieb:


> @FlatterAugust:
> du weiß schon dass die menschliche Psyche nicht so einfach funktioniert ?



Ja, das ist mir klar. Schließlich habe ich einen Husky. 

Aber an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage ändert das nichts. Oder willst du bestreiten, das wir im wohlhabenden, Friedens beseelten Europa Geborenen, großes Glück mit unseren Geburtsort hatten und es nur allzu oft nicht zu würdigen wissen?


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (26. März 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Husky.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (26. März 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Eins vorweg: eigentlich poste ich nicht im LO, habe nur nicht aufgepaßt. Aber da es nunmal passiert ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du schreibst so einen SCHEISS!!! Ich finde dein Posting einfach sehr anmaßend! Mich quasi mit deinem Hund zu vergleichen. Du hast keine Ahnung, was mir im Moment alles widerfährt und besitzt tatsächlich die Frechheit, dir ein Bild und Urteil zu erlauben über mich, ohne mich PERSÖNLICH zu kennen. Du solltest mit "deiner" hellseherischen Fähigkeit dahin gehen, wo des Pfeffers Ursprung ist!


----------



## giles (26. März 2012)

.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. März 2012)

_Wetter_ doof
Das ist nicht wahr! Es ist Frühling! Lange hell, warm, wunderbar! 
_Kona doof
_Achwas, das kann doch nicht sein!? 
_Kind doof
_Nagut, das kann sein  Kann ich leider nicht helfen mangels Kind
_Frühling doof
_Käse! Frühling rockt!
_Haushalt doof
_Da stimme ich Dir zu, Haushalt nervt!
_Einkaufen doof
_Da stimme ich Dir zu, Einkaufen nervt!
_Auto doof
_Was hat es denn? Kaputt?
_Bank doof
_Die sitzen wohl leider am längeren Hebel?
_Figur doof
_Das lässt sich ändern 
_Training doof
_Weil? Langweilig? Luft raus? Mal was anderes probieren?


----------



## Fie (26. März 2012)

Kennt das denn niemand???








Bis auf das "Ohne dich ist alles doof". Aber Gefühlszustand treffend!


----------



## Deleted 225700 (26. März 2012)

ja, doch


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

....  loch suchen , reinsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> Du schreibst so einen SCHEISS!!! Ich finde dein Posting einfach sehr anmaßend! Mich quasi mit deinem Hund zu vergleichen. Du hast keine Ahnung, was mir im Moment alles widerfährt und besitzt tatsächlich die Frechheit, dir ein Bild und Urteil zu erlauben über mich, ohne mich PERSÖNLICH zu kennen. Du solltest mit "deiner" hellseherischen Fähigkeit dahin gehen, wo des Pfeffers Ursprung ist!



Wenn ich dich tatsächlich mit dem Hund vergleichen täte, kämst du sehr, sehr schlecht bei weg. Der weiß sein gutes Leben nämlich zu schätzen.

Ich habe übrigens nicht dich beurteilt, sondern auf deinen Post reagiert. Zu beurteilen, inwieweit du und dein Geschreibe  überein stimmen, überlasse ich anderen.

Hast du jetzt einen Teller an die Wand geschmissen?


----------



## swe68 (26. März 2012)

_*Liebe Herren,
das Board hier heißt "Ladies only". Der Titel ist nicht zu übersehen.
Wenn ihr polemisieren wollt, geht doch bitte woanders hin.*_

Im übrigen - Motivationskrisen hat jede(r) mal (vor allem, wenn so viel zusammen kommt), die Frage ist doch hier, was andere dagegen tun. Es gibt nun mal kein Patentrezept.

Fie, so wie ich Dich von den wenigen Beiträgen, die ich gelesen habe, kenne, bist Du doch gerne draußen. Ich empfehle - wenn ich richtig liege - kleine Schritte: Hör den Vögeln zu, schau Dir die austreibenden Bäume an. Und jetzt stell' Dir vor, Du wärest in Ruhe mit Deinem Kona in der Natur unterwegs. Ist das Kona dann vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so doof?
Hast Du irgendeinen Lieblingsort, an dem Du Kraft schöpfst? Nimm das Kona  und fahre dahin. Bei mangelnder Motivation oder Traurigkeit mache ich das zum Beispiel immer.

Edit: EInes noch. "Alles doof" maskiert meist ein ganz anderes Gefühl - bei Dir wohl Traurigkeit.
Dann weine doch einfach mal.


----------



## MissQuax (26. März 2012)

Liebe Fie,

laß dich von den ganzen, dämlichen Sprüchen von ignoranten, selbstgefälligen Usern/Userinnen nicht noch mehr fertig machen. Diese Leute sind es nicht wert, daß es dir ihretwegen auch nur noch eine Winzigkeit schlechter geht!

Was du schreibst - und wenn es wirklich so krass ist - hört sich zumindest nach einer beginnenden/bestehenden leichten depressiven Verstimmung an. Was dann durchaus ein Krankheitsbild wäre und ggf. einer Behandlung bedarf (nein, keine "Klappse" oder Psychopharmaka, meist helfen bei noch nicht fortgeschrittenem Zustand schon pflanzliche Mittel, z. B. Johanniskraut, und vielleicht ein paar Sitzungen Gesprächstherapie). 

Das kann schon unheimlich viel bewirken und dich so weit wiederherstellen, daß du wenigstens den Elan entwickelst, dich an der frischen Luft, möglichst in der Sonne, etwas zu bewegen. Weil das auf jeden Fall eine ungeheuer positive Wirkung aufs Gemüt hat.

Wenn du es also -trotz allem guten Zureden und vielleicht etwas Unterstützung von Freunden/Freundinnen (hast du doch hoffentlich!?) - denen muß du dich natürlich "outen" - von alleine nicht schaffst, dich zu dieser "sanften Natur-Therapie" aufzuraffen, würde ich dir wirklich professionelle Hilfe ans Herz legen.

Depressionen/depressive Verstimmungen sind leider sehr unterschätzt, dabei sind sie ernsthafte Erkrankungen (der Seele!), die man nicht durch das oft so flapsig dahergesagte "Jetzt reiß' dich mal zusammen!" in den Griff bekommt!

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg!

Wenn du mehr Input/Infos braucht, oder gerne quatschen möchtest (mit jemand ganz außenstehendem, aber nicht gleich mit einem Arzt/Therapeut - das ist manchmal leichter), dann schreib mir doch einfach (PN).

MissQuax


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. März 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Im übrigen - Motivationskrisen hat jede(r) mal



Ganz sicher. Ich bin da auch keine Ausnahme. Nur würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, in die Welt (Internet) hinaus zu posaunen, daß ich unfähig bin, mit meiner Zeit etwas anzufangen.



swe68 schrieb:


> _*Liebe Herren,
> das Board hier heißt "Ladies only". Der Titel ist nicht zu übersehen.
> Wenn ihr polemisieren wollt, geht doch bitte woanders hin.*_



Ich hatte doch erwähnt, daß es in meinem Fall ein Versehen war; passiert mir mit Sicherheit kein zweites Mal. Oder kannst du mir nachweisen, daß ich jemals vorher etwas im LO geschrieben habe?

Ich gehe auch morgen früh sofort zur Beichte. Vielleicht toleriert ja Gott eine andere Meinung.


----------



## swe68 (26. März 2012)

FA, ich schätze Deine Meinung an anderer Stelle sehr. 
Ich denke aber, dass sich in dem Punkt Menschen unterscheiden können. Manche machen es mit sich aus, andere bitten eben Mitmenschen um Rat. Und dass Fie hier darum bittet, finde ich unter dem Gesichtspunkt verständlich und gar nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (26. März 2012)

schuld bin ich 
der herr und/oder flatter möge mir vergeben, depressionen behandel ich mit obst- oder kornbrand
http://www.nualacreed.com/RecentWork/index.html


----------



## Dr_Stone (26. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich gute Tipps, die einen aus dem tiefesten Keller holen?



Die eigentliche Frage ist viel mehr, was einem fehlt oder wie man zu diesem Zustand gekommen ist. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist das aktuelle Gefühl zu beschreiben oder die Herkunft zu kennen ist es schwer etwas daran zu ändern. Das wichtigste ist wohl, dass man sich dieser Sache in kleinen, stabilen Schritten nähert und nicht in großen, instabilen.






MissQuax schrieb:


> Was du schreibst - und wenn es wirklich so krass ist - hört sich zumindest nach einer beginnenden/bestehenden leichten depressiven Verstimmung an. Was dann durchaus ein Krankheitsbild wäre und ggf. einer Behandlung bedarf (nein, keine "Klappse" oder Psychopharmaka, meist helfen bei noch nicht fortgeschrittenem Zustand schon pflanzliche Mittel, z. B. Johanniskraut, und vielleicht ein paar Sitzungen Gesprächstherapie).



Eine Depression ist nur vorhanden, wenn der Zustand dauerhaft ist. Sollte diese nur über einen kurzen Zeitraum bestehen ist es nicht bedenklich. Ein Gespräch beim Therapeuten kann nur bedingt etwas helfen. Zuerst mal stellt sich die Frage: wieso geht es dir so; was führte dazu. Und dann noch: liegt es nur an Dir selbst?

In Sachen Therapeuten und so weiter: "Die Psychologie ist nun mal kein Spielplatz. Aber trotzdem halten sich dort viele Kinder auf."

Übrigens ist der beste Therapeut ein guter Freund und eine Auszeit.



> Das kann schon unheimlich viel bewirken und dich so weit wiederherstellen, daß du wenigstens den Elan entwickelst, dich an der frischen Luft, möglichst in der Sonne, etwas zu bewegen. Weil das auf jeden Fall eine ungeheuer positive Wirkung aufs Gemüt hat.


Einen Versuch wäre es allemal wert.




> Wenn du mehr Input/Infos braucht, oder gerne quatschen möchtest (mit jemand ganz außenstehendem, aber nicht gleich mit einem Arzt/Therapeut - das ist manchmal leichter), dann schreib mir doch einfach (PN).


----------



## sushirinha (26. März 2012)

Ich wage ja mal zu behaupten, das ist einfach ein Frauenproblem.
Also Männer: Finger von der Tastatur!

Ich erlaube es mir mal trotz meiner verhätnismäßig geringen Lebenserfahrung auf den Post zu antworten 

Alles doof. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Ich glaub Frauen verstehen sich manchmal auch selber nicht... 
Auch wenn wir alle in einer ganz tollen Welt leben, in Europa geboren sind, genug zu essen haben und ein Dach über dem Kopf - man kann sich trotzdem unwohl fühlen.

Ich finds toll von Fie, dass sie sich hier meldet, und nach Tipps fragt.

Ich kenn das, dass man mal eine Weile in so nem gaaanz tiefen Loch sitzt, nix machen will, nix passt, alles is doof, keiner kann was recht machen, nichtmal man selbst... und ich glaube so gehts Fie gerade.

Nur was hilft... hm... 
In die Sonne liegen kann der Seele schon mal ganz gut tun, oder mal richtig ausschlafen (was am Wochenanfang wohl nicht so der optimale Tipp ist...), Schokolade futtern, oder einfach mal für ne Stunde alles schmeißen und Ruhe haben...
Es kann auch ein Vitamin-B-Mangel schuld an solchen Tiefs sein.

Wenn du allerdings irgendwelche  Probleme hast, hilfts wohl nur ne Lösung dafür zu finden...?


----------



## Dr_Stone (26. März 2012)

sushirinha schrieb:


> Also Männer: Finger von der Tastatur!



Auch die, die mehr Ahnung als alle anderen haben und mindestens 8 Jahre Erfahrung? 



sushirinha schrieb:


> Nur was hilft... hm...
> In die Sonne liegen kann der Seele schon mal ganz gut tun, oder mal richtig ausschlafen (was am Wochenanfang wohl nicht so der optimale Tipp ist...), Schokolade futtern, oder einfach mal für ne Stunde alles schmeißen und Ruhe haben...
> Es kann auch ein Vitamin-B-Mangel schuld an solchen Tiefs sein.


----------



## sushirinha (26. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Auch die, die mehr Ahnung als alle anderen haben und mindestens 8 Jahre Erfahrung?



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Hatte deinen Post erst gesehen als ich meinen schon abgeschickt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (26. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Eine Depression ist nur vorhanden, wenn der Zustand dauerhaft ist. Sollte diese nur über einen kurzen Zeitraum bestehen ist es nicht bedenklich.



Daher habe ich geschrieben: ... beginnenden/bestehenden leichten depressiven Verstimmung ...

Aber in nicht wenigen Fällen entwickelt sich aus so etwas - wenn nicht rechtzeitig gegensteuert wird, die Ursachen/Mechanismen, die dazu geführt haben, rausgefunden und abgestellt werden - eine richtige Depression.

Man sollte das nicht als Lappalie abtun.



Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Ein Gespräch beim Therapeuten kann nur bedingt etwas helfen. Zuerst mal stellt sich die Frage: wieso geht es dir so; was führte dazu. Und dann noch: liegt es nur an Dir selbst?



Und genau dabei, die Antworten auf diesen Frage zu finden (was meist gar nicht so einfach ist!), kann ein guter (!) Gesprächstherapeut sehr viel Unterstützung bieten!



Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der beste Therapeut ein guter Freund und eine Auszeit.



Manchmal bestimmt, aber leider ist das nicht immer ausreichend. 

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, daß sich hier ein Mann mal sachlich und um echten Rat bemüht "einmischt" und nicht nur ironische Phrasen und Plattitüden von sich gibt! Es geht also doch!  

Aber Vorsicht, Dr_Stone: bei einigen deiner Geschlechtsgenossen giltst du jetzt als anbiedernd, servil und unterwürfig!


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber in nicht wenigen FÃ¤llen entwickelt sich aus so etwas - wenn nicht rechtzeitig gegensteuert wird, die Ursachen/Mechanismen, die dazu gefÃ¼hrt haben, rausgefunden und abgestellt werden - eine richtige Depression.


Den ersten Schritt hat sie bereits gemacht; nur aufgeben sollte man nicht â¦ *daumendrÃ¼ck* 



> Man sollte das nicht als Lappalie abtun.


Das wÃ¤re wohl der grÃ¶Ãte Fehler den man machen kann.



> Und genau dabei, die Antworten auf diesen Frage zu finden (was meist gar nicht so einfach ist!), kann ein guter (!) GesprÃ¤chstherapeut sehr viel UnterstÃ¼tzung bieten!


Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach die Antwort zu finden. Sehr oft ist das Problem mehr, dass die Antwort von einem Selbst nicht akzeptiert wird oder Ãngste im Weg stehen. Es ist eben eine komplizierte Sache.

Es gibt etwas, womit man die Antworten leichter finden kann. Oder besser gesagt die Wahrheit. Im Grunde rede ich hierbei vom meditieren. Es geht darum, alle GefÃ¼hle zu einer Sache abzustellen. Darunter gehÃ¶ren auch Ãngste, Schmerz, Hass, Freude und Ã¤hnliches. Wenn man das schafft, ist man in der Lage die Antworten selbst zu finden. Es kann von Anfang an helfen. Aber um es perfekt zu beherrschen vergehen Jahre. [â¦]

Man sollte zum Therapeuten vielleicht noch dazusagen: dass dieser nur soweit helfen kann, wie weit er den andern kennt. Wenn wichtige Informationen fehlen, dann kann mÃ¶glicherweise niemals der eigentliche Grund gefunden werden und es fÃ¼hrt zu einer Fehldiagnose. Das heiÃt im Grunde, dass beide Seiten eng zusammenarbeiten mÃ¼ssen und sich vertrauen.

Wieso ich mich so gut darin auskenne? Die meisten kÃ¶nnten sich die Antwort dazu gar nicht mal vorstellen â¦ es ist eine Geschichte die sich keiner vorstellen mÃ¶chte â¦



MissQuax schrieb:


> Manchmal bestimmt, aber leider ist das nicht immer ausreichend.


 Es ist mehr eine gute Grundbasis. Denn ohne diese, wÃ¼rde meistens die ganze Therapie nichts bringen. Alles hat und braucht ein Fundament.



MissQuax schrieb:


> Ansonsten muÃ ich sagen, daÃ sich hier ein *Mann* mal sachlich und um echten Rat bemÃ¼ht "einmischt" und nicht nur ironische Phrasen und PlattitÃ¼den von sich gibt! Es geht also doch!


Hast Du das am Bart erkannt? 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht, Dr_Stone: bei einigen deiner Geschlechtsgenossen giltst du jetzt als anbiedernd, servil und unterwÃ¼rfig!


Wenn sich dafÃ¼r die Chancen fÃ¼r eine Freundin oder Beziehung verbessern â¦ was soll's.


----------



## Chrige (27. März 2012)

Hallo Fie,

durch die Posts der letzten Monate kann ich mir vorstellen, dass viele Sachen bei dir zusammengekommen sind, die dich in diese Situation gebracht haben.
Ich war auch mal in einer solchen Situation. Ok, bei mir war der Grund ziemlich klar. Es war auch ziemlich genau die selbe Jahreszeit (vor 4 Jahren). Bei mir hat frische Luft, Sonne und ja, das Mountainbike am meisten geholfen, um meine Stimmung aufzuhellen. Das ist ja anscheinend bei dir schwierig, da die Motivation fehlt. Vielleicht beginnst du auch mit ganz kurzen Touren auf dem Rad oder zu Fuss. Ich finde es nämlich brutal demotivierend, wenn ich dann noch merke, dass meine Kondition am A... ist. Ach ja und viel Quatschen mit meinen besten Freundinnnen hat mir auch geholfen. Die wussten, dass ich Ablenkung brauchte und haben mit mir alles mögliche unternommen, damit ich nie alleine in meiner Wohnung war. Ich hoffe, dass du auch so gute Freundinnen hast, mit denen du etwas unternehmen kannst. Und wenn du es dir vorstellen kannst, ist vielleicht auch professionelle Hilfe, kein schlechter Tipp, da bei dir wirklich ziemlich viel zusammengekommen ist.
Du kannst dich auch gerne bei mir melden (zum Reden, für einen Ausflug in die Schweiz,...)
Und lass dich von den dummen Sprüchen hier nicht noch mehr runterziehen.
Gruss und viel Kraft!
Chrige


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ganz sicher. Ich bin da auch keine Ausnahme. Nur würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, in die Welt (Internet) hinaus zu posaunen, daß ich unfähig bin, mit meiner Zeit etwas anzufangen.



Sehe es genauso.

Wenn "Frau" ne Krise hat, dann sind doch Freundinnen bei nem Barplausch die allererste Anlaufstelle und nicht ein Forum, wo so viele Menschen schreiben, die man nicht kennt, die einen nicht kennen, nicht verstehen, es total anders sehen, dann noch verurteilen.....DAS ist doch etwas kontraproduktiv für die eh schon fehlende Motivation, oder nicht?


----------



## swe68 (27. März 2012)

Ich finde es durchaus hilfreich, auch mal "fremde" Menschen zu fragen, wenn ich im Motivationsloch bin.
Das erweitert die Perspektiven, aus denen man das Problem betrachtet.
Von daher... Warum denn nicht? 

Ich finde es nur völlig fehl am Platz, deswegen Kritik zu üben.


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur völlig fehl am Platz, deswegen Kritik zu üben.



Das ist so garnicht fehl am Platz. Schließlich ist ein Forum öffentlich 

*kopfschüttel*

Aber jeder wie er/sie mag.


----------



## MissQuax (27. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Das ist so garnicht fehl am Platz. Schließlich ist ein Forum öffentlich
> 
> *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Aber jeder wie er/sie mag.



Ja, und z. B. wenn jemand fragt, wie man eine vermurkste Schraube aus einem Bauteil rausbekommt, dann sollte man auch keine sachdienlichen Hinweise schreiben, die ihm vielleicht helfen, sondern sollte ihm/ihr erstmal richtig deutlich machen, wie blöd er/sie sich drangestellt hat und wie unfähig man/frau sein muß, so einen Schraubenkopf zu ruinieren! 

Aber ist ja immer so: Wer den Schaden/Ärger/das Problem hat, braucht für den Spott/die Häme/die Vorwürfe nicht zu sorgen.

Tolle Mentalität so mancher Menschen ... immer schön aufeinander rumgehackt, statt zu helfen!


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

Ich versteh echt langsam de Männer, wenn die über so ein rumgeQuake den Kopf schütteln...

Ist ne Scheibe entspannter unter den Kerlz, würde manchen hier im LO echt gut tun...lach

Achtung Satire:
_bitte nicht lesen wers nicht versteht_ 

Btw ... mir isn Zehnagel schief eingewachsen. Wie krieg ich den wieder raus?


----------



## _SpongeBob_ (27. März 2012)

Ich sehe es genau so wie FA und VeloWoman. Wenn die TE ein (ernsthaftes/psyhisches?) Problem hat, dann ist ein Forum, egal welches auch immer, sicher die schlechteste Anlaufstelle. Die erste Anlaufstelle sollten die Eltern oder (die) beste Freundin(nen) sein. Aus dem Geäußerten kann doch niemand rauslesen, wie "gut" oder vielleicht sehr schlecht es einem geht. 

Man muss sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn es einige "blöde" Kommentare regnet. Nichtsdestotrotz hätte eine "gefestigte" Persönlichkeit dies hier nicht als verletztenden Angriff gewertet, sondern eher, wie auch üblich, als das aufgenommen, was es auch ist: unpersönliche Blödeleien.

Aber unabhängig von der hiesigen Thematik. Irgendwie gehen Männer immer anders mit etwas um. Siehe hier.

Ich hoffe, das veranlasst zum Nachdenken.

Bin dann mal weg.

P.S: Zu meiner "Verteidigung" muss ich sagen, dass ich durch einen anderen Thread aud diesen aufmerksam geworden bin und erst viel später gemerkt habe, dass das hier das LO ist. So etwas wie hier kommt nicht wieder vor. Versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. März 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das veranlasst zum Nachdenken.



ja, leider. Aber nicht mit dem Resultat, das du im Sinn hattest 

Manchen Leuten würde es guttun, mal eine ganz kurze Weile inne zu halten und wenigstens zu versuchen, den anderen zu verstehen, vor sie in die Tasten hauen. Wenn nach der kurzen Weile immer noch nur Hohn, Spott oder abfällige Bemerkungen im Gehirn rumsausen, dann lieber die Finger ganz von der Tastatur nehmen und einfach weiterklicken. Auch wenn hier alles virtuell ist, und ihr das hier alles nur als Spaß seht, Beleidigungen können auch virtuell "treffen".


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

die 4 Ebenen der Kommunikation


----------



## MissQuax (27. März 2012)

_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genau so wie FA und VeloWoman. Wenn die TE ein (ernsthaftes/psyhisches?) Problem hat, dann ist ein Forum, egal welches auch immer, sicher die schlechteste Anlaufstelle. Die erste Anlaufstelle sollten die Eltern oder (die) beste Freundin(nen) sein. Aus dem Geäußerten kann doch niemand rauslesen, wie "gut" oder vielleicht sehr schlecht es einem geht.



Für manchen ist es einfach leichter, sich "anonym" fremden/unbeteiligten Menschen mitzuteilen. Und manchmal ist es auch gar nicht so dumm, Leute um Rat zu fragen, die als Außenstehende eine Situation neutral/objektiv betrachten, als diejenigen, wie vielleicht sogar Teil des Problems sind!



_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Man muss sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn es einige "blöde" Kommentare regnet. Nichtsdestotrotz hätte eine "gefestigte" Persönlichkeit dies hier nicht als verletztenden Angriff gewertet, sondern eher, wie auch üblich, als das aufgenommen, was es auch ist: unpersönliche Blödeleien.



Denk du vielleicht mal drüber nach, daß psychische Probleme (z. B. depressive Verstimmungen o.ä.) immer eher die nicht so starken Persönlichkeiten betreffen! Und genau diese dann eben nicht "gefestigt" genug sind, um "Sticheleien" (oder teilweise auch massivere Kommentare) nicht persönlich zu nehmen.



_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> Aber unabhängig von der hiesigen Thematik. Irgendwie gehen Männer immer anders mit etwas um. Siehe hier.



Da hat der TE aber ein physisches Problem, und keines was die Psyche betrifft! Das ist nochmal was ganz anderes!



_SpongeBob_ schrieb:


> P.S: Zu meiner "Verteidigung" muss ich sagen, dass ich durch einen anderen Thread aud diesen aufmerksam geworden bin und erst viel später gemerkt habe, dass das hier das LO ist. So etwas wie hier kommt nicht wieder vor. Versprochen.



Du mußt dich nicht "verteidigen". Auch "Verirrte" sind hier willkommen, wenn sie vernünftige und sinnvolle Beiträge schreiben.


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2012)

@velowoman : genauso seh´ichs auch .bei ERNSTEN  problemen hat man freunde , eltern . geschwister , mit denen man sowas besprechen kann - ein virtuelles forum ist da ganz sicher nicht  die beste wahl ... bei WENIGer ernsten problemen  : einfach an die signatur der threaderstellerin  halten , dann klappt das schon


----------



## polo (27. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> Okay, ich versuch´s mal:
> 
> Wetter doof
> Kona doof
> ...


ja:


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @velowoman : genauso seh´ichs auch .bei ERNSTEN  problemen hat *man freunde , eltern . geschwister , mit denen man sowas besprechen kann*



*Wenn Du doch nur Ahnung davon hättest, wie es wirklich ist oder meistens ist.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

@blutbuche ..lach..und nichtmal das hilft (siehe Signatur) denn der Fön funktioniert ja angeblich nicht mehr als E-Leiter.


----------



## MissQuax (27. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> *Wenn Du doch nur Ahnung davon hättest, wie es wirklich ist oder meistens ist.*


 


Genau daran mangelt es eben.


----------



## swe68 (27. März 2012)

Dr_Stone


----------



## VeloWoman (27. März 2012)

doof allein..


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2012)

..weil ihr ja auch ahnung habt , an was es mangelt und was hinter dem namen blutbuche steckt ..  ... dafür ist es ja eben hier virtuell - man ist nicht die person , die man WIRKLICH ist - .. aber egal - soll jeder machen , wie er will . dem einen  hilfts , sich in nem anonymen forum "auszukotzen " , andere nehmen eben "normale" hilfe in anspruch , wenn es denn nötig ist . 
 @velow. :


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Achtung Satire: bitte nicht lesen wers nicht versteht
> 
> Btw ... mir isn Zehnagel schief eingewachsen. Wie krieg ich den wieder raus?



Mit einer Flex und Rohrzange â¦ , OP, â¦


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2012)

..zeh ab - hast doch noch 9  ....


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..weil ihr ja auch ahnung habt , an was es mangelt und was hinter dem namen blutbuche steckt ..  ... *dafÃ¼r ist es ja eben hier virtuell - man ist nicht die person , die man WIRKLICH ist -* .. aber egal - soll jeder machen



Wenn man in der Lage ist sachlich zu bleiben und die AnonymitÃ¤t nicht als Schutzmantel nutzt, dann kÃ¶nnte ich Dir nicht vollkommen zustimmen. Auch hierbei ist es nicht so einfach. Ich weiss; komplizierte Sache. 
Aber man kann in der Tat die Person nicht persÃ¶nlich erleben, mit allen Fehlern, Gewohnheiten und Besonderheiten - Positive wie Negative. [â¦]


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2012)

..ja - und deshalb ist es verführerisch , sich an virtuelle "freunde" zu wenden .. aber man sollte eine portion misstrauen beibehlaten , da man NIE weiss, wer sein gegenüber wirklich ist . depris etc.  sind  mei ner meinung nach , eine sache , die sehr vertrauensvoll  behandelt werden sollten - und sowas hat in nem mtb forum - eben deswegen - m.m. nach - nix verloren . hat man aber einfach nur  grad`` ne 0- bock phase - was uns ja allen hier und da mal so  geht , isses was anderes , sollte dann aber nicht so bierernst genommen werden .. in diesem sinne - rauf aufs bike / wenn das kona doof is - ´n anderes kaufen ) - raus in die natur - un dbald is wieder alles im lot ...


----------



## swe68 (27. März 2012)

Ich glaube, würde es sich um eine echte Depression handeln, hätte Fie sich hier bestimmt nicht gemeldet. 
Und damit nehme ich ihre derzeitige Stimmung nicht auf die leichte Schulter!

Wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe: Fremde nach z.B. Motivationsstrategien zu fragen oder auch einfach nur um ein paar Mutmacher zu bitten (und ich hatte von Fies Eröffnungsbeitrag genau diesen Eindruck), ist nicht automatisch der falsche Weg. Zum einen kann es die eigene Perspektive erweitern, zum anderen ist es für manche eben der falsche Weg, Hilfe im nächsten Umkreis zu finden (weil diese Hilfe nicht wirklich kommt).



blutbuche schrieb:


> ...... soll jeder machen , wie er will . dem einen  hilfts , sich in nem anonymen forum "auszukotzen " , andere nehmen eben "normale" hilfe in anspruch , wenn es denn nötig ist .
> ...



Dann frage ich mich, wie diese leidige Diskussion zustande kam.
Wobei ich den Begriff "normal" hier falsch finde. "Normal" ist immer Ansichtssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Begriff "normal" hier falsch finde. "Normal" ist immer Ansichtssache.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. März 2012)

@ Blutbuche:
Da muß ich Dir zustimmen, jedoch bleibt es Jedem selbst überlassen an wen er sich wendet und es gab ja auch durchaus wohl überlegte Antworten.
Ich denke, daß Fies Themenstartpost mit demn Worten "Wetter doof, Kona doof,.." für den flüchtigen Leser schon fast provozierend wirkte und so kommt es zu Antworten mit den beliebten Totschlagargumenten "Armut in der Welt usw." à la FlatterAugust, wobei ich seine Argumente natürlich nachvollziehen kann.
Die meisten Foristen schreiben ja immmer spontan was Ihnen so durch den Kopf geht, ist ja kein Brief.

Der letzte Satz von Fie in Ihrer Frage aber klingt schon ernster und wenn man sich die Mühe macht ein paar von Fies Posts hier im LO zu lesen, die oft niedergeschlagen klingen oder in den WP zu schauen, gehen die Probleme wohl tiefer und auch schon länger.

Nur liebe Fie, weiß ich leider auch keinen Rat, mit dem Tip:
"Geh raus in die Natur, genieße den Tag..." ist Dir - so glaube ich - auch nicht geholfen. Ich wünsche Dir eine Familie und Freunde, die Verständnis und Geduld für Deine Situation aufbringen.

Falls es so banal und vorübergend ist wie SWE68 oben schreibt, dann aber "husch aufs schöne Kona und raus ins schöne Wetter!" ;-))

Grüße!


----------



## Dr_Stone (27. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> Kennt das denn niemand???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Es fehlt etwas.
- Man fÃ¼hlt sich allein.
- Man hat das GefÃ¼hl die Kontrolle Ã¼ber die jetzige Situation zu verlieren, weil es zu viele Sachen auf einmal sind.
- - Stress, oder zu viel auf einmal.
- Zu viel Routine.
- Innere, wie Ã¤uÃerliche Leere
- Orientierungslosigkeit bezÃ¼glich der zukÃ¼nftigen Planung beziehungsweise des Werdegangs
- Kaum positive Erlebnisse
- und so weiter, â¦


DafÃ¼r gÃ¤be es unvorstellbar viele GrÃ¼nde â¦


----------



## blutbuche (27. März 2012)

ja , sehr viele gründe - aber die kennt nur sie - und  kann auch nur sie ändern .... keiner kann ihr freunde oder eine partner beizaubern, niemand findet eine neuen job für sie und keiner kann ihr eifer schicken , wieder spass an herausforderungen zu haben und sich auf dem bike wohlzufühlen . da hilft kein "drumherumgerede" in einem  forum dieser art . leider - würde das leben leichter machen ..


----------



## scylla (27. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> da hilft kein "drumherumgerede" in einem  forum dieser art



dann hört doch endlich mal mit dem doofen (sorry, wortwitz) drumherumgerede auf, wenn ihr nichts ernsthaftes, motivierendes oder nettes zu sagen habt. zu manchen diskussionen hier fallen mir nur noch fratzengesichter ein, worte sind fast schon verschwendet:


----------



## Veloce (28. März 2012)

Mal was Provokantes ;
In dem Wort Depression steckt das Wort Pressure drin .
Das heißt Druck .
Kann ich den Druck benennen und rauslassen also die Wut zulassen 
( kostet manchmal viel Mut  )  seh ich zumindest schon mal den nächsten
Schritt . 

Ein anderer Ansatz ist wie schon geschrieben einfach raus machen und
bewegen . Dann gibts auch wieder innere Bewegung .


----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2012)

.".benennen" , das ist hier der haupt fakt . der te muss sich erstmal selbst darüber klar werden , WAS ihnm - bzw. ihr - "fehlt" . danach kann man handeln - mit druck ablassen , wut abreagieren , drüber reden , arzt , bike ... oder , oder .... aber so ist das alles sehr verschwommen und keiner kann ja hellsehen ...


----------



## swe68 (28. März 2012)

Das muss hier ja auch niemand wissen. Es geht darum, dass sie Strategien findet, es herauszufinden.


----------



## Fie (28. März 2012)

Ich finde es frappierend, was aus einem simplen Motivationsloch entsteht.
Für mich hat sich nunmehr ganz deutlich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt, was in einer Community mit der selben Leidenschaft an Kameradschaft seine Grenzen fand. Mir stellt sich auch nicht die Frage, wer hier von den Beiteiligten psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen sollte. Postings, die an Aggressivietä nicht mehr zu überbieten sind!

In diesem Sinne: freue ich mich auf einen wunderschönen Abend zu zweit!!!

Und vielen Dank an diejenigen, die des Lesens mächtig und mit Herz und Hirn ausgestattet sind!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (28. März 2012)

Ich finde es frappierend, was aus einem simplen Motivationsloch entsteht.
Für mich hat sich nunmehr ganz deutlich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt, was in einer Community mit der selben Leidenschaft an Kameradschaft seine Grenzen fand. Mir stellt sich auch nicht die Frage, wer hier von den Beiteiligten psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen sollte. Postings, die an Aggressivität nicht mehr zu überbieten sind!

In diesem Sinne: freue ich mich auf einen wunderschönen Abend zu zweit!!!

Und vielen Dank an diejenigen, die des Lesens mächtig und mit Herz und Hirn ausgestattet sind! Und auch danke, für die tollen Emails!!!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## swe68 (28. März 2012)

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Fie (28. März 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Abend!



Danke sehr, den werde ich haben


----------



## Dr_Stone (28. März 2012)

> In diesem Sinne: freue ich mich auf einen wunderschÃ¶nen Abend zu zweit!!!


Dann buddelt noch das Loch zu, sonst fÃ¤llt noch jemand anderes dort rein.  
Viel SpaÃ noch, Micha! 


[Allgemein]
PS: Die aktive RealitÃ¤t und ein Forum haben irgendwie eines gemeinsam: Auf beiden Seiten sind die meisten davon AnfÃ¤nger. Und diese sollte man links liegen lassen. Sonst Ã¤rgert man sich nur unnÃ¶tige und wird hinabgezogen. 
Heute gibts AnfÃ¤nger zum FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck â¦  


Veloce" data-source="post: 9347337"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Mal was Provokantes ;
> In dem Wort Depression steckt das Wort Pressure drin .
> Das heiÃt Druck .
> *Kann ich den Druck benennen und rauslassen also die Wut zulassen*
> ...



Eine Depression hat in der Regel nichts mit Wut zu tun. Es ist eher so, dass die Wut erst spÃ¤ter kommt - sprich die Depression den NÃ¤hrboden fÃ¼r die Wut darstellt. Muss aber auch nicht sein - es kann. [â¦]


----------



## scylla (28. März 2012)

Fie schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: freue ich mich auf einen wunderschönen Abend zu zweit!!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ... Die aktive Realität und ein Forum haben irgendwie eines gemeinsam: Auf beiden Seiten sind die meisten davon Anfänger. Und diese sollte man links liegen lassen. Sonst ärgert man sich nur unnötige und wird hinabgezogen...


Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, Du würdest glauben, Dein Benutzername hätte etwas mit der (Deiner?) Realität zu tun...
(BTW: Was soll eigentlich "aktive" Realität sein?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

... seltsame wendung des freds - drama hoch 10 - und dann urplötzlich : friede , freude , eierkuchen ... ev. manisch .. (ironie ...)  aber gut , wenn die verstimmung plötzlich wieder weg ist ..-


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, Du wÃ¼rdest glauben, *Dein Benutzername hÃ¤tte etwas mit der (Deiner?) RealitÃ¤t zu tun...*


Nicht wirklich â¦ Aber erst Jahre spÃ¤ter habe ich festgestellt, dass dieser Name meine Person gut widerspiegelt. Aber dann sind wir schon wieder beim Buddhismus angekommen. *Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich Deine Aussage nicht ganz verstehe.*

Dr.: der alles genau betrachtet, sich Zeit nimmt, nicht voreilig ist und handelt, dem die Meinung der andern wichtig ist; der keine LÃ¼gen sprechen muss, damit er bestehen kann, der fÃ¼r die Allgemeinheit handelt, â¦
Stone: massiv und somit nicht angreifbar; wenn er rollt, dann rollt er, aber dennoch mit einem weichen Kern; natÃ¼rlich - gibt nichts vor, was er nicht ist, ehrlich, offen fÃ¼r die VerÃ¤nderung, â¦

Und nun geht es um mich â¦ 




Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> *(BTW: Was soll eigentlich "aktive" RealitÃ¤t sein?)*


Mir fiel dazu kein besserer Begriff ein. Damit hatte ich den direkten Kontakt mit andern vor Ort gemeint. HÃ¤tte ich wohl anderes beschreiben sollen.



blutbuche schrieb:


> ... seltsame wendung des freds - drama hoch 10 - und dann urplÃ¶tzlich : friede , freude , eierkuchen ... ev. manisch .. (ironie ...)  aber gut , wenn die verstimmung plÃ¶tzlich wieder weg ist ..-


Manchmal braucht es eben nur ein kleine Sache; eine Erkenntnis, eine Erfahrung oder einfach nur einen Zufall. Aber ob es ihr nun besser geht; ich weiss es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ...beim* Buddhismus *angekommen. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich Deine Aussage nicht ganz verstehe.
> 
> Dr.: der alles genau betrachtet, *sich Zeit nimmt,* nicht *voreilig *ist und handelt, dem die *Meinung der andern wichtig *ist; der *keine Lügen *sprechen muss, damit er bestehen kann, der für die Allgemeinheit handelt, ...


Philosophische Themen/Theorien im LO (evtl. noch von zwei Männern)... ich befürchte, das das nicht gut geht...




Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ...
> Stone: massiv und somit nicht angreifbar; wenn er rollt, dann rollt er, aber dennoch mit einem weichen Kern; natürlich - gibt nichts vor, was er nicht ist, ehrlich, offen .


Wieso/Seit wann hat ein Stein einen weichen Kern?


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

..zumindest tut sie jetzt  so , als  ginge es ihr prima(selbstschutz ?!?)  und die anderen  wäre es , die ein problem hätten ... 
..das mit dem weichen kern vom stein hab ich auch nicht kapiert ...  ...


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wieso/Seit wann hat ein Stein einen weichen Kern?



Wasser, kÃ¤lte, *bummm* 
â¦ unter anderem â¦ was kÃ¶nnte das Wasser wohl alles darstellen? 
Und ab wann wÃ¤re man bereit einen Teil von sich aufzugeben?


----------



## Veloce (29. März 2012)

Eine Depression hat in der Regel nichts mit Wut zu tun. Es ist eher so, dass die Wut erst später kommt - sprich die Depression den Nährboden für die Wut darstellt. Muss aber auch nicht sein - es kann. [][/quote]


Sie hat oft mit  verdrängter Wut und Ohnmacht zu tun . Nur liegen diese
Ereignisse meist Jahre oder Jahrzehnte zurück .
Aber gut  das ist eventuell der Streit zwischen Körperarbeit und der klassischen Lehrmeinung .


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

..die klassische lehrmeinung is oft sowas von für die füsse... 
@dr : .. bitte genauere erläuterung !


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9350770"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Sie hat oft mit verdrÃ¤ngter Wut und Ohnmacht zu tun. Nur liegen diese Ereignisse meist Jahre oder Jahrzehnte zurÃ¼ck .


Das wÃ¤re zu einfach â¦ immer noch nicht ganz richtig.
EDIT: Redest Du von eigenen Erfahrungen?



blutbuche schrieb:


> @dr : .. bitte genauere erlÃ¤uterung !


Nach einer gewissen Zeit wirst Du selbst darauf kommen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ...Und ab wann wäre man bereit einen Teil von sich aufzugeben?


Wofür? Warum sollte man das tun? - Was soll die Frage?

Veloce" data-source="post: 9350770"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> ...Sie hat oft mit  verdrängter Wut und Ohnmacht zu tun . Nur liegen diese
> Ereignisse meist Jahre oder Jahrzehnte zurück .
> ...


Was soll das werden: Die übliche (erfolglose) Aufarbeitung mittels Psychoanalyse?


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

@doc..würde das wirklich gern mal genauer diskutieren - viell. per pn ..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (29. März 2012)

Ich wollte jetzt auch nicht weiter  ins Detail gehen .
" Richtig " ist auch immer das was bei der Arbeit rauskommt .
Das setzt allerdings den entsprechenden Entwicklungszustand des
Arbeitenden vorraus .


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

aber  vieles ist doch nur graue theorie ... und richtig , ist ja immer definitionssache ...


----------



## Veloce (29. März 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wofür? Warum sollte man das tun? - Was soll die Frage?
> 
> 
> Was soll das werden: Die übliche (erfolglose) Aufarbeitung mittels Psychoanalyse?



Auch da gibts verschiedene Werkzeuge . Aber  weitere Fragen dazu beantwortet Wikipedia auch hervorragend .


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

sich in diesen dingen über wiki weiterzubilden , ist vielleicht nicht so sinnvoll ..


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. März 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9350791"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> ...Wikipedia auch hervorragend .


Wiki heisst dort, wo ich herkomme, nur das "Lügenlexikon"...
Hier noch eine Grafik dazu...


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

..kann ja auch jeder depp reinschreiben , was er möchte ..


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> aber  vieles ist doch nur graue theorie ... und richtig , ist ja immer definitionssache ...



Ich habe gerade etwas darüber geschrieben, was ich erlebt habe - Code Red, wie ich es nenne. Aber dann habe ich mir gedacht, ob es richtig wäre, es hier zu veröffentlichen. Und ja, es war so brutal wie es sich ließt.

Es hätte jedenfalls gezeigt, dass es unvorstellbare Sachen gibt. Dinge wo sich fast alle fragen: wie kann man das aushalten. Es würde sogar die Vorstellungskraft von "fast" allen Psychologen und Therapeuten sprengen.

Wegen dieser Sache habe ich fast 8 Jahre verloren.



blutbuche schrieb:


> ..kann ja auch jeder depp reinschreiben , was er möchte ..


Für die Korrektheit der Beiträge gibt es den Abschnitt "Diskussion". Somit ist meistens eine angemessene Qualität gewährleistet.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. März 2012)

Na ja, es gibt ja unterschiedliche Auslöser für Depressionen.

Selber bin ich bipolar, das ist wirklich eine Stoffwechselerkrankung wie Diabetes und ich habe das nur mit chemischer Unterstützung im Griff.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2012)

Ja, wirklich interessant, was aus dem Thread geworden ist 
Jeder projeziert irgendwie von sich selbst auf die TE... einige um zu helfen , andere wie mir scheint um ihre Aggressionen auszuleben . Mit der Analyse dessen, was hier abgeht, könnte wahrscheinlich ein Psychologiestudent seine halbe Doktorarbeit füllen.

Nur hat irgendwie immer noch fast keiner fertig gebracht, einfach ein fröhliches, nettes Wort zur Aufmunterung in einem kleinen "Motivationsloch" zu schreiben. Kein Wunder musste die TE das schon selbst übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich interessant, was aus dem Thread geworden ist


Ich bin nur der Wecker, der allen die Augen öffnet. *ring, ring* 



> Jeder projeziert irgendwie von sich selbst auf die TE... einige um zu helfen
> Nur hat irgendwie immer noch fast keiner fertig gebracht, einfach ein fröhliches, nettes Wort zur Aufmunterung in einem kleinen "Motivationsloch" zu schreiben.


Jeder? Ich zum Beispiel dürfte mir das gar nicht erst erlauben. Für eine sinnvoll Hilfestellung oder "richtige" aufbauende Worte würden zu viele Informationen fehlen. Ich hab jedenfalls keine genaue Ahnung davon wieso es ihr so geht.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Jeder? Ich zum Beispiel dürfte mir das gar nicht erst erlauben.



Ja, ich denke du auch, in gewissem Maße. Mich selbst schieße ich da übrigens auch nicht aus


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke du auch, in gewissem Maße. Mich selbst schieße ich da übrigens auch nicht aus



Das Zitat von mir möchte ich dann aber sehen.


----------



## scylla (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Das Zitat von mir möchte ich dann aber sehen.



weiß nicht, wie sich das zitieren lässt. sowas passiert doch eher unterbewusst und daher "versteckt". 
zumindest würde es mir so gehen 

ist ja auch egal, ich glaube mit hobby-psychologie-thesen kommt hier auch keiner weiter.
übrigens heute schon wieder 1A sonnenschein draußen. da könnte man gerade super eine runde mit dem rad zum eiscafe fahren


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> weiÃ nicht, wie sich das zitieren lÃ¤sst. sowas passiert doch eher unterbewusst und daher "versteckt".
> zumindest wÃ¼rde es mir so gehen






> ist ja auch egal, ich glaube mit "hobby-psychologie-thesen" kommt hier auch keiner weiter.


 Acht Jahre von meinem Leben verschwendet. 




scylla schrieb:


> Ã¼brigens heute schon wieder 1A sonnenschein drauÃen. da kÃ¶nnte man gerade super eine runde mit dem rad zum eiscafe fahren


Gute Idee. Aber alleine ist das etwas doof. Vielleicht sitzt aber auch ein heiÃer KÃ¤fer auf einem Tisch. Dann sieht das nicht mehr so bemitleidenswert aus. 
EDIT: Das versteht jetzt bestimmt keiner â¦


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (29. März 2012)

war eigentlich "geh mal ordentlich einen saufen" schon?


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

Ui, ich hab euch schon vermisst. Einer aus dem KTWR.
Nimm doch auf dem Rückweg bitte den Müll mit. Danke.


----------



## MissQuax (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Ui, ich hab euch schon *vermischt*. Einer aus dem KTWR.
> Nimm doch auf dem Rückweg bitte den Müll mit. Danke.



Bitte hier nichts vermischen!


----------



## powderJO (29. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Ui, ich hab euch schon vermisst. Einer aus dem KTWR.
> Nimm doch auf dem Rückweg bitte den Müll mit. Danke.



du meinst den esotrisch angehauchten pseudo-psycho-krams, den du hier verzapfst? kann ich machen,  du hast ihn schon sö schön verschwurbelt verpackt.


----------



## swe68 (29. März 2012)

PJ... Sei so gut und lass' es.
Du lockst nur wieder die Fliegen an.


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> du meinst den esotrisch angehauchten pseudo-psycho-krams, den du hier verzapfst? kann ich machen,  du hast ihn schon sÃ¶ schÃ¶n verschwurbelt verpackt.



FÃ¼r den Versuch mich zu beleidigen ist dir nichts besseres eingefallen?
Nein warte, da war doch noch etwas, was du schreiben wolltest. Aber Du wolltest es nicht schreiben weil es zu herablassend war. Und mal ehrlich: sogar meine Neffen und Nichte kÃ¶nnten diesen BlÃ¶dsinn schreiben.

Versuchs noch mal â¦ aber dann bitte per PM, sonst ist nur noch mehr MÃ¼ll zu entsorgen.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. März 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> PJ... Sei so gut und lass' es.
> Du lockst nur wieder die Fliegen an.


Die sind doch schon da...:


Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Für den Versuch mich zu beleidigen ist dir nichts besseres eingefallen?
> Nein warte, da war doch noch etwas, was du schreiben wolltest. Aber Du wolltest es nicht schreiben weil es zu herablassend war. Und mal ehrlich: sogar meine Neffen und Nichte könnten diesen Blödsinn schreiben.
> 
> Versuchs noch mal  aber dann bitte per PM, sonst ist nur noch mehr Müll zu entsorgen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (29. März 2012)

â¦â¦â¦â¦


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

@pj : ..." mal eine saufen"- soll zumindest kurzfristig bei vielen  zu einem stimmungshoch geführt haben  ...


----------



## swe68 (29. März 2012)

Nach Absprache mit der Threaderstellerin - _*closed*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

